# Ext. festplatte mit E/A Fehlermeldung



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe eine USB Storage 2.0 ext. Festplatte von TrekStor die bisher auch einwandfrei lief, wenn ich sie nun anschließe und einen Ordner öffne zeigt sie mir die angehängte Fehlermeldung, ich hab noch nichtmal eine Ahnung was ein E/A Fehler ist.
Wäre nett wenn jemand eine Ahnung hatt was den da falsch läuft und dieses dann hier auch noch posten würde.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## server (24. März 2004)

Gerätefehler.


Hab beim Google gesucht und folgendes gefunden:

Hast du Norton Antivirus?
Deaktivier mal den Virenscanner und versuch es nochmal.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. März 2004)

hallo,
Danke für deine Antwort!
Das deaktivieren von Norton Antivirus hatt nichts gebracht die Fehlermeldung taucht immer noch auf.


----------

